# Newton's Revised History of Ancient Kingdoms



## JM (Jun 20, 2009)

Newton's Revised History of Ancient Kingdoms: A Complete Chronology: Sir Isaac Newton: Amazon.ca: Larry Pierce: Books

This title looks interesting, anyone read it before?

Newton’s Revised History of Ancient Kingdoms
Newton was a biblist. By that, I mean he started with the Bible and used it as his framework to understand ancient history of secular nations. Today, archaeologists are notorious evidentualists. I have yet to meet one who does not start outside the Bible with secular theories and tries to make the Bible fit.​


----------

